# Street boy



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

Today I got an unexpected phone call from a friend. She found a sick and injured cat, which she now kept in the bathroom to keep the her 2 dogs from getting too "friendly" with the kitty.

When I first saw the cat (and he saw me) he immediately hissed like the embodiment of menace. Thanks to Jackson Galaxy's show, i unleashed my blinky eyes and smelly glasses and was friends with the kitty in record time.
He has the sweetest mew, If not for his teeth (or lack of) to tell his age, I would have thought he was a kitten. 
He is not neutered.
He is very friendly, in 2 minutes you can become his friend and he will constantly and actively seek your attention to be scratched. 
When I held him in my lap he started kneading like I was his mother. The vet kindly did a special trip to the clinic just for this kitty, and he disinfected that nasty wound on his back, gave him frontline for external deworming and tablets for internal deworming. 
The rear left leg is fractured, and according to the vet, has been so for some time. It requires an X-ray.
The kitty was incredibly calm and didn't even twitch through a thorough checkup, wound disinfection (which must have hurt), and 3 injections (he is so skinny, the vet had a hard time doing the shots). He doesn't protest at all when you handle his paws so claw trimming is easy to do when necessary. 
Unfortunately neither I or my friend have room to keep the kitty isolated from other animals, and there is no cat refuge in the city so we took him to the dog shelter where we both volunteer. When we took him there and all the dogs started barking like it was the end of the world, the kitty didn't seem to get stressed at all. He just turned his head to see where all the barking came from, and that was that. 
He now stays in a cage in the vet's office at the dog shelter. When he was put in the cage he started mewing afraid to be left alone. With his age and attitude, he is the perfect lap cat for anyone.

Here are some pics, just click any to view it large size.

You can see his broken leg: 
 

The nasty back wound: 
 

He eats like he hasn't seen food in a week (which unfortunately is probably true)


He loves to be scratched:
 

Kitty is happily snuggling in my lap:
 

That's my leg after putting the cat back down. It's full of living moving worms.


At the vet:


The kitty cage in the vet's office at the dog shelter:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh, the poor little guy! He looks like he's had a tough life in the streets - he's so thin, and those two wounds on his back are pretty large. It's heartbreaking to see those photos. And yet he's got a very sweet face, and from what you say, his personality matches his face. 

It's so great that you were willing and able to get him vet care, and that the vet is providing a temporary place for him to stay. 

I guess the vet won't know whether there is anything that can be done about his leg until the x-rays are taken? Will he be put up for adoption once his medical issues are resolved?

This little guy somehow really touches me. I'm relieved that you're in Romania, so there's no temptation for me to take him, but I hope someone does and gives him a loving home!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

The vet is sure the leg is broken, and surgery is necessary, but he can't tell exactly what can be done until the x-ray which is scheduled for tomorrow (technically today i guess, it's passed midnight) 

Once he's healthy we hope to find a loving home for him.
I can take him to my vacation house to remain there permanently (with my grandfather to feed him) but that is a last resort. I can only go there in weekends and not always, and he would not receive the snugly lovely home he deserves. 
Better than a cage forever or euthanasia though.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Please keep us posted after the vet visit and x-ray tomorrow! I hope they can do surgery and make him feel better - he must be in a lot of pain.  There is another thread here about a kitty with a broken leg. It's awful to think about how much the kitties must be suffering. 

You are doing a wonderful thing by caring for this little guy! He is lucky that he was found by caring people.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am amazed on all fronts. The cat was so friendly and most likely grateful. The vet came in special. The worms all over your leg! I hope there is a happy ending for this one. So glad you can help him.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That poor sweetheart! Thank you for helping him. He must feel so much better in a safe place, food, and being taken care of. Please lest us know how he does after his X-rays. He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

oh no... i just got another call from my friend. A friend of hers found a kitten which is now housed in my friend's bathroom - where the old boy from this thread was staying before beying moved to the vet.

All i know so far is that the new cat is a kitten and skinny. Later today i'll be able to go check her out and help with a de-fleaing bath, and hopefully take her to the vet.

What are we to do with so many kitties :/


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It's depressing that there are so many kittens being born whose chances of survival are so slim. 

Thanks to your friend, too, for being willing to take these poor kitties in!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

You and your friend are being angels to those poor kitties. Thank you so much for helping them. Without people like you they would have no chance of surviving at all.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

Well I got good news and bad news.

I'll start with this: thank you, thought it is my friend who is the true hero. She is actually afraid of cats, yet that didn't keep her from helping those 2 poor souls.

Now regarding the old boy... When we got to the shelter to take him for x-ray, de discovered he hadn't used the litterbox at all. Not one bit, and his food bowl was shiny clean. And his previously topped off water bowl has dry. His belly was so huge, I literaly freaked out. The vet arrived just shortly after and examined the boy. Aside from his obviously broken leg, he is now suspected of a pelvis fracture as well. The vet took his temperature and it was low. 36.5C. He gave the boy was given a natural laxative and in 30 minutes he finally used the litterbox. His belly deflated. I had no ideea a cat can eliminate so much at once. The vet decided to postpone the X-ray for tomorrow, because today the boy was so weak, that dire complications were likely to arise from the sedative necessary for the x-ray. It's touch and go. He also gave the boy a glucoze shot and decided he needs to stay on a diet today.


Now for the tiny angel who was found today:
    






As you can see, she eats well so that's a relief. 



The vet checked her out and asside from dehydration and complete lack of fat tissue, she got a clean bill of health. She got a few vitamin shots which the vet could barely do. She is so dehydrated that he had to push the neddle hard to penetrate the skin. He actually had to push so hard, that it came out the other side through the skin fold (we had to pinch the skin away from her body to create a place where the shot could be taken without scratching the ribs with the neddle).

She had an insane number of fleas so next we did was to give her a flea bath. Thus the burito cat:


Next, some more food:
   

When she had enough, straight to the kitty carrier over the electric blanket and under a huge fluffy blanket. she went to sleep in record time.
 

After a long and grueling day at the dog shelter (i won't go into details since this is a kitty forum) I took this poor angel home to foster.

I must say, she is soo cute. She took her head out of the blankets to lay it on my hand.


She is now sleeping peacefully.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

However my resident cat Seven is completely anti-social with any and all furry animals that cross his path. He is well over 10 months old, yet he reacts to this tiny kitten like it's a huge scary dog who's growling over Seven with saliva dripping on Seven's fur.
In other words, Seven is going completely mental with hisses and spits. This is his general way to interact with all animals. He is fine with people.

Also, he is currently un-neutered. The surgery is scheduled in 2 weeks.

The kitten doesn't react to Seven in any way, and is a very sweet blend of snugly furball and curios crawler.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is so tiny and cute! Poor baby must be exhausted. I hope the boy kitty has a restful day and that the X-rays go well tomorrow. Please keep us posted on these to kitties.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Neutering Seven may help him relax around other animals. You may be able to find some calming treats or something similar at the pet store or ask the vet for something non narcotic to help him calm down when you bring any foster cats home. He may never really like the new comers but may learn to tolerate them eventually. Check out Jackson Galaxy's videos they may give you an idea of how to make it better for Seven.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh I'm dying...I have a weakness for tabby cats anyway, and she's sooooo sweet! She was so hungry - I couldn't believe the big bites this tiny thing was trying to take. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the little boy pulls through too, and that he'll be well enough to get the care he needs. It sounds like the prognosis may not be good though, if it's a pelvic fracture as well as a leg fracture, especially with him not in good shape to begin with.  

It's funny how adult cats, no matter how big they are, can be so freaked out by little kittens, but it's pretty common. Other members are right now going through watching their older cats hiss at the small newcomers.

You are wonderful for doing everything that you're doing, as are your friend who was willing to overcome her cat phobia and the vet who is caring for both of the little ones. They are really lucky. 

We'll be waiting to hear what happens tomorrow!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

An update on the old boy: He had the x-ray today, his leg is indeed fractured and he seems to have some problems with the vertebra of the spine toward the rear. The technician didn't see a pelvis fracture, But we'll exactly what's what tomorrow when the vet looks over it.

For now doctor's orders are plenty of rest and water, but controlled food intake. He must get stronger before we attempt anything. The vet said he's likely to not eat anything for a couple of days after the surgery so he needs to be strong enough to survive 2-3 days with no food. For now we'll keep him protected and with limited movement.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Siskin, 
It's good you got him x-rayed...poor guy....
Feed that guy whatever he'll eat right now!
Your Wonderful for taking him in!
Will have All Paws Crossed! 
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I really hope this little guy gains enough strength for surgery. Is he eating well?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

If it were up to him, he would eat till he would burst, but he has elimination issues so we don't feed him quite that much, according to the vet's instructions. Still, he seems to be doing well. He drinks water like he'd been living in the desert for the last month.

Today the vet will see his x-ray.

Here is the fracture: (click for larger view)


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't tell you thank you enough for helping this cat!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Same here!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I have never figured out what I'm supposed to be looking for on x-rays, but even I can tell that this x-ray is not normal. And it looks like a piece on the left is jutting out? Oh my goodness, ouch. I can't remember now - is he on pain meds, or can they not do that because of the other issues? 

And how is the little girl doing?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Siskin, Thats a bad fracture...poor guy...he's been hurting, thats for sure.
Thanks for swooping in as his Guardian Angel!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

spirite said:


> s he on pain meds, or can they not do that because of the other issues?


He never gave any outward sign of pain, other than leaving that paw completely limp. Not even when the vet lightly moved that paw to check for range of motion. Today the vet will see the x-ray and decide on a course of action (how long to wait until surgery, to give pain meds or not, etc)


The little one is doing fine. More than fine. I have never in my life seen anything or anyone eat with such an apetite. It reminds me of horror movies where monster rip into humans with frenzy. Except that its a kitten ripping into food. She barely breathes while eating, I need to slow her down to keep her from choking.
Her personality is emerging and she will be the kind of in-your-face-always-confident-curios-snugly cat who loves to be scratched. Also, she will be hyper active i think.
For the last 3 days i've been changing blankets like crazy because if she wasn't within half a meter (a foot) of the litter box, she would just let loose where she stood. But now, we got a ritual. She ALWAYS poops 10 seconds after she finishes a meal. That's enough time to get hear near the litter box where she will dutifully scratch a hole and use it, though she didn't quite catch the covering up part yet. She doesn't even bother trying it. Or licking herself.

Seven is actually making huge progress tolerating her. At first, if she spent an hour or 2 in a room, when he'd walk in he would take a couple of sniffs, hiss and growl, then go right back out. Now, 3 days later, He completely ignores her scent and only gets a tense posture when he sees her (if she's closer than 3 m - 10ft). And he only hisses when comes closer by himself to inspect . In those moments he's very tense and if i would try to interact with him he would hiss and scratch me, so i let him do his thing (won't take a minute) and move away. Afterwards when I see he's relaxed, i can scratch him and kiss him even though the kitten's smell is all over me, and he doesn't mind at all.
I stated feeding him his favorite food (boiled liver) while holding the kitten in my lap. He's tense and watching her, but eats with pleasure. It works wonders.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Siskin, I have only just caught this thread. You and your friend and the shelter are wonderful for helping these two. After being out in the streets they are probably both relaxing due to the safe, warm enviroments they are in. I so hope that the boy cat can build enough strength to get through the operation and then to a new life after such a hard start. Your kitten is adorable, love tabbys. Each time I have dealings with rescuing ferals they have been unable to properly use a litter tray, I guess if you are on the street you rarely find anywhere to dig and go, certainly the case here where many finish up in residential car parks ( a food source and often safer for them). I also found a lot have given up grooming too. Being little she can be trained like any other cat to use the tray. As food seems to play a big factor in both Seven and the kittens life, thats possibly a good route to getting them more at home with each other so they associate this nice thing with each other. Have you tried feeding together even if through a cracked open door? just a thought.
I will be watching your thread with interest.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

I haven't tried the cracked open door approach, but based on similar experiences I can predict what what Seven will do: He will start eating, and at one point his attention will snap onto the kitten, he will go toward the door, sniff around, hiss growl and totally ignore the food. I would have to either close the door and give him a minute, or tap him to snap his attention away from the kitten, then feed him again.

Still, I'm amazed at his progress in 3 days. As long as he doesn't see the kitten directly, he is back to his chirupy, friendly, blinky self and I can shower him with kisses with no protest whatsoever, not even laid back ears. He also has a tendency to drop down, paws up and chirup for a chin scratch. He doesn't mind the residual smell at all. Of course, I show him my love with every occasion for as long as he likes it. It seems to (mostly) appease his fears that hes being put aside for the new kitten.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Well this sounds positive step forward. The feeding thing though takes time. Of course most resident cats react like Seven does the first times you feed them with the door cracked. My resident fur baby Lulu would do exactly as Seven does and would walk away and I let her go. Then bit by bit she ate closer and closer and after a few days took no real notice, as she associated the food with the kitten. I am not sure if your other thread is before this one. Regarding the smell thing, you need to get past the thinking this is a cruel thing to do. It is important to mix the smells of the kitten and Seven. He will get over it, he is just having a temper tantrum. The sooner he gets used to the smell the better for you, him and the kitten. Take alook at the jackson galaxy you tube on cat intros. I won't lie it is tough and stressful for the time it takes to get them properly introduced, but the long term benefits honestly outweigh this


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Seven's responses sound a LOT like how Jitzu reacted when I brought home Torri. She also did it when I brought home Doran.

The best thing you can do is stay calm and relaxed. If you tense up and are worried ect then Seven will smell that on you and may link YOUR stress to the kitten. (He'll think"That little brat is stressing MY human!").

Make a point of reacting fairly normally. Give Seven time, treats, and cuddle time alone with you. He'll come around, but it may be slow.

It took two years, and Doran actually COURTING Jitzu (I wish I had pictures of that process! He was the most patient kitten ever.) for her to come around. But now they completely love each other. Jitzu will call for Doran, search him out to cuddle and groom, and is upset when they're separated. There is hope, but it'll take time.


----------

